# natural balance vs. canidae vs. ?



## sugabby (Jun 23, 2007)

which brand would you recommend? i have a 3 month old pitbull puppy. she is currently eating iam smart puppy but im going to change that very soon. also how much should she eat and how many times daily? thankyou, this site is really helping me!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

It depends on what formula you feed. I think I would choose Canidae over Natural Balance, the quality is just as good but the price of the Canidae is much better.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Of those choices I would chose Canidae. I also like Nutri Life All Gold and FROMM If she is only 3 months old. I would be feeding her 4 times a day. Small meals. Good Luck with her. What are your plans for her? Welcome to the site by the way.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I would choose Canidae just because I have seen so many dogs do well on it. I used NB, fish and sweet potato with one of my dogs that has allergies and was very happy with it. However, for general feeding I would go with Canidae.

At 3 months I would be feeding 3-4 times per day, depending on your schedule and how the dog likes to eat. How much? That depends on your dog. Go with the guidelines on the bag. And then watch for appropriate growth, ask the vet when you go in for shots and stuff...or just go in and ask them to weigh the dog 1x/month for a while to see if the growth is correct. Or to check yourself...Too skinny (you can easily feel ribs), feed more. Too plump (have a hard time feeling a rib!), feed less. And you will be constantly adjusting this until the dog reaches adulthood at about 2 years old. Most dogs go through phases where they don't seem to eat much and then there are times they can't seem to get enough. So don't let it throw you, just roll with the punches. As long as the overall growth seems good, feel free to go with it.

Usually by 6 months I move them to 2-3 meals, and by 1 year they can be down to 2 meals per day.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I chose Canidae over NB and mine do great on it. Much better ingredients. Canidae was also not involved in any recalls and NB was.


----------



## QuietStorm (Jun 16, 2007)

the guidelines on the bag are usually too high (remember that the dog food manufacturer puts the guideline on the bag . . . and their goal is to get you to buy MORE food!!).

as a general (very general) rule - dogs eat kibble in about the size of their head amount . . .


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

QuietStorm said:


> the guidelines on the bag are usually too high (remember that the dog food manufacturer puts the guideline on the bag . . . and their goal is to get you to buy MORE food!!).
> 
> as a general (very general) rule - dogs eat kibble in about the size of their head amount . . .


I am sure that's the case for the junky kibble on the market, but NB and Canidae have pretty reasonable feeding guidelines - of course it does depend on the individual dog, but at 3 months old, the puppy should be eating double the amount of the food requirements listed on the bag for his weight.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I've never actually looked at the recommended portions on the Canidae bag. Maybe I should.

Esther gets weighed periodically. If she's gaining weight, we dial down the portions. If she's losing . . .

Well, you get the idea.


----------



## sugabby (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah I'm thinking about switching to Canidae All Life Stages because she doesn't seem to have any allergies to foods.

Right now she is from 15-25 lbs. I'm not exactly sure but she is getting her second set of shot and an exam by the doctor in less than two week, so 
i'll have her weighed then.

She eats kibble three times a day at 7, 12, and 6. and i give her a little plain yogurt or a little treat and two puppy biscuit for a snack between dinner and lunch.

My plan for her is to raise her to be a smart healthy dog who will live a long, happy life.


----------



## ritabooker (Aug 16, 2006)

I vote for the Canidae, too. ...sooner the better. All Life Stages is a small
sized kibble that puppies can handle.


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

I use Canadae and am really happy with it - so is Riley! When giving him his portions I also take into account any treats I give him other than pieces of kibble. When I got him he was on IAMS puppy so I mixed the two 50/50. That was a waste because he simply picked out the new stuff , he liked it so much better.


----------

